# Bikini Car Wash..! Sep 21st 2008 Plus Topless



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Bikini Car Wash..!!!!!! Sep 21st 2008 Plus Topless

Fontana /Bloomington, Ca INEEDAFREAK.COM


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN......AND EARLY THIS TIME & MY CAMRA HANDY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 13 2008, 07:54 AM~11592299
> *Bikini Car Wash..!!!!!! Sep 21st 2008 Plus Topless
> 
> Fontana /Bloomington, Ca INEEDAFREAK.COM
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:  
counting the daysssssssssssss


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11597112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

reserve your baller wash now! before its too late. josh (909) 578-2092


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

*reserve your wash now! and have these ladies topless all over your ride, and even yourself!!! josh (909) 578-2092








all happening @  cool cat tattoo  in bloomington ca. sept 21*


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 13 2008, 07:54 AM~11592299
> *Bikini Car Wash..!!!!!! Sep 21st 2008 Plus Topless
> 
> Fontana /Bloomington, Ca INEEDAFREAK.COM
> ...


TTT FOR MY CITY


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DAM, THAT LOOKS LIKE PHATTBOY


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

NEED TO BRING GIRLS TO MY NEXT CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Sep 13 2008, 11:36 AM~11593243
> *I WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN......AND EARLY THIS TIME & MY CAMRA HANDY
> *



make us *COCHINOS* proud :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 16 2008, 04:05 AM~11613992
> *NEED TO BRING GIRLS TO MY NEXT CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:werd: :nicoderm:

CLICK THE LINK TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430774&st=0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freakytalezdotcom_@Sep 14 2008, 07:20 PM~11601846
> *reserve your baller wash now! before its too late. josh (909) 578-2092
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 18 2008, 11:59 PM~11641921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHERE'S MY BABY IVY???? :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:

SHE GONNA BE THERE? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 18 2008, 11:59 PM~11641921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

AWW DAMN!!! I wont be able to make it :tears: :tears: :tears: ... Make sure to take plenty of pix...Topless pics!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr+Sep 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11597112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mz. Heavenly is definitely the baddest chick Latins Finest has to offer.


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 19 2008, 10:17 AM~11644214
> *Mz. Heavenly is definitely the baddest chick Latins Finest has to offer.
> *


Yes she is. Any more pics of her. She looked good at the Streetlow show in Costa Mesa


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

FUCK HEAVENLY WHERE'S IVY!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry my internet was down


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 19 2008, 10:29 PM~11649604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WOW WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11649497
> *sorry my internet was down
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHITE BITCH ON THE RIGHT LOOKS LIKE THE PORN STAR WHITNEY STEVENS. SHE GONNA BE THERE TOO?


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 18 2008, 11:59 PM~11641921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :uh: :uh: :uh: :around:    :yes:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11649497
> *sorry my internet was down
> 
> 
> ...


      :wow:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Wish I was there


----------



## diehard61 (Jul 29, 2008)

any more pics... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

No pics yet :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Sep 21 2008, 09:27 PM~11661515
> *No pics yet :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Sep 21 2008, 09:27 PM~11661515
> *No pics yet :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Waiting?!?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 22 2008, 08:12 AM~11663628
> *Waiting?!?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

U KNOW IT'S STRANGE ON SATURDAY WHILE GOING UP NORTH ON E st. HEADING TO THE ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW I SAW A BIKINI WASH DOING SOME CAR WASH WITH CHICKS THAT LOOK LIKE THE INEEDAFREAK.COM GIRLS. :0 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 22 2008, 01:52 PM~11666506
> *U KNOW IT'S STRANGE ON SATURDAY WHILE GOING UP NORTH ON E st. HEADING TO THE ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW I SAW A BIKINI WASH DOING SOME CAR WASH WITH CHICKS THAT LOOK LIKE THE INEEDAFREAK.COM GIRLS.  :0  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


And you didn't cruise by :nosad:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

ya mero?


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin: there still more to come


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Sep 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11666641
> *And you didn't cruise by :nosad:
> *


NAH. IT CAUGHT US OFF GUARD AND WE DIDN'T HAVE OUR RIDES TO BE WORTH PAYING FOR A WASH.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*SWEET!!! Why the fuckin' tape??? Any more???*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 22 2008, 05:20 PM~11668772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOT A QUESTION FOR LOWRR INEEDAFREAK. ARE YOU GUY'S PLANNIN ON GETTIN THESE CHICKS TO SOME CAR SHOWS BESIDES THE CAR WASH OR JUST STREETLOW? WE NEED MORE CHICKS REPRESENTIN THE SOUTH SIDE OF CALI. LOWRIDER SHOWS. IF YOU NOTICE NORTH SIDE OF CALI CHICKS ARE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE OUT THERE BIG TIME! :yessad: :nicoderm: :werd: U CAN BE ARE {HERO PIMP} IF GET THESE CHICKS AT MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS. COME ON DOG GET THESE CHICK OUT THE PARKING LOT! WHAT DO U SAY?! NORTH GOT THERE FREAKS. R U READY TO GET THESE CHICKS OUT JUST WASHIN IN THE PARKING LOT AND PUTTIN DOWN THE POSEN AT THE CAR SHOWS?! :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :worship:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 24 2008, 12:15 AM~11683228
> *GOT A QUESTION FOR LOWRR INEEDAFREAK. ARE YOU GUY'S PLANNIN ON GETTIN THESE CHICKS TO SOME CAR SHOWS BESIDES THE CAR WASH OR JUST STREETLOW? WE NEED MORE CHICKS REPRESENTIN THE SOUTH SIDE OF CALI. LOWRIDER SHOWS. IF YOU NOTICE NORTH SIDE OF CALI CHICKS ARE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE OUT THERE BIG TIME! :yessad:  :nicoderm:  :werd: U CAN BE ARE {HERO PIMP} IF GET THESE CHICKS AT MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS. COME ON DOG GET THESE CHICK OUT THE PARKING LOT! WHAT DO U SAY?! NORTH GOT THERE FREAKS. R U READY TO GET THESE CHICKS OUT JUST WASHIN IN THE PARKING LOT AND PUTTIN DOWN THE POSEN AT THE CAR SHOWS?!  :werd:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :worship:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X 2

I BEEN COMPLAININ BOUT THIS FOR YEARS. U CAN START BY BRINING SOME TO THE SUPERSHOW NEXT MONTH :nicoderm:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

TO ANSWER SOME QUESTIONS....

THE OTHER CARWASH ONE MENTIONED WASNT AFFILIATED WITH US, 
WE KNEW OF IT, DID ANYONE STOP BY.

WE USED TAPE CAUSE SOME BODYPAINTERS TAKE FOREVER I NEEDED THINGS SPED UP SO FUCC IT, TAPE WAS THE QUICKEST.

LASTLY MUCH LOVE TO STREETLOW, THERE THE ONLY ONES THAT ACTUALLY HOOK SH1T UP. THEREFORE YOU SEE US REPRESENTING HARDER AT THERE SHOWS, WEVE BEEN PROMISED BEFORE WRISTBANDS ETC AT LRM OR LOCAL SHOWS, BUT SOME PEEPS DO NOT COME THRU. PERIOD.
IF YOUD LIKE SOME FREAKS AT ANY SHOW YOU CAN ALWAYS CONTACT ME JOUSH 9095782092 AND WE CAN SEE WHAT WE CAN SET UP.

SAME GOES FOR VEGAS, ANYONE GOT WRISTBANDS ETC...

*ADD MYSPACE.COM/MOBBERZ*


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Damn!!! Looks like there were only two topless(No nipple :uh: ) chicks there... Good thing I didn't go... I saved myself a trip to the I.E.*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11682649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11682649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TAP MUST HURT THERE NIPPLES .


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 24 2008, 12:15 AM~11683228
> *GOT A QUESTION FOR LOWRR INEEDAFREAK. ARE YOU GUY'S PLANNIN ON GETTIN THESE CHICKS TO SOME CAR SHOWS BESIDES THE CAR WASH OR JUST STREETLOW? WE NEED MORE CHICKS REPRESENTIN THE SOUTH SIDE OF CALI. LOWRIDER SHOWS. IF YOU NOTICE NORTH SIDE OF CALI CHICKS ARE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE OUT THERE BIG TIME! :yessad:  :nicoderm:  :werd: U CAN BE ARE {HERO PIMP} IF GET THESE CHICKS AT MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS. COME ON DOG GET THESE CHICK OUT THE PARKING LOT! WHAT DO U SAY?! NORTH GOT THERE FREAKS. R U READY TO GET THESE CHICKS OUT JUST WASHIN IN THE PARKING LOT AND PUTTIN DOWN THE POSEN AT THE CAR SHOWS?!  :werd:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :worship:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah...you are right. we up here in northern cali bring the freaks out day and night :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11682649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakytalezdotcom_@Sep 24 2008, 05:50 AM~11683848
> *TO ANSWER SOME QUESTIONS....
> 
> THE OTHER CARWASH ONE MENTIONED WASNT AFFILIATED WITH US,
> ...


WRISTBANDS AINT THAT HARD TO GET. DON'T BE CHEAP. HECK IF IVY IS BROKE I'LL PAY FOR HER'S


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SHE'S LOOKING FOR ME ! LOL


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 24 2008, 02:55 PM~11688283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> TO ANSWER SOME QUESTIONS....
> 
> THE OTHER CARWASH ONE MENTIONED WASNT AFFILIATED WITH US,
> WE KNEW OF IT, DID ANYONE STOP BY.
> ...


OK BRO. I HERE U ON THE WRIST BAND THANG BUT NOT ALL HEAVY HITTER SHOWS NEED OR DO THE WRIST BAND THANG. TAKE THIS UPCOMING 3rd ANNUAL SHOW FROM TRAFFIC!  :biggrin: :nicoderm: :werd: 
THIS HIGH RESPECTED CLUB IS DOING THERE 3rd ANNUAL SHOW IN OLD TOWN UPLAND AND YOU AND YOUR GIRLS DON'T NEED NO WRIST BAND AT THERE SHOW AND FOR FOOT NOTE LOWRIDER AND OTHER MAGAZINES WILL BE THERE. SO THERE'S NO EXCUSE TO BE LEAVING THOSE FINE FEMALES IN THE PARKING LOT WHERE MOST OF THE LO LOWS AREN'T THERE. 
















[/quote]


SO WHAT ARE U GOING TO DO INEEDAFREAK? :nicoderm: :yes: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

THAT'S SOME NICE SHIT HOMIE'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> OK BRO. I HERE U ON THE WRIST BAND THANG BUT NOT ALL HEAVY HITTER SHOWS NEED OR DO THE WRIST BAND THANG. TAKE THIS UPCOMING 3rd ANNUAL SHOW FROM TRAFFIC!  :biggrin: :nicoderm: :werd:
> THIS HIGH RESPECTED CLUB IS DOING THERE 3rd ANNUAL SHOW IN OLD TOWN UPLAND AND YOU AND YOUR GIRLS DON'T NEED NO WRIST BAND AT THERE SHOW AND FOR FOOT NOTE LOWRIDER AND OTHER MAGAZINES WILL BE THERE. SO THERE'S NO EXCUSE TO BE LEAVING THOSE FINE FEMALES IN THE PARKING LOT WHERE MOST OF THE LO LOWS AREN'T THERE.


SO WHAT ARE U GOING TO DO INEEDAFREAK? :nicoderm: :yes: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]
THIS IS THE PRESIDENT OF TRAFFIC C.C. COME TO OUR SHOW AND I'LL SET YOU UP A BOOTH FOR FREE JUST BRING THE MODELS CONTACT ME MY NUMBER IS ON THE FLYER.
MARK


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> SO WHAT ARE U GOING TO DO INEEDAFREAK? :nicoderm: :yes: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


THIS IS THE PRESIDENT OF TRAFFIC C.C. COME TO OUR SHOW AND I'LL SET YOU UP A BOOTH FOR FREE JUST BRING THE MODELS CONTACT ME MY NUMBER IS ON THE FLYER.
MARK
[/quote]
OR HAVE THE MODELS CONTACT ME IM ON THERE ALSO "MEMO" :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{TRAFFIC HAS SPOKEN} NO EXCUSES NOW INEEDAFREAK! GET THOSE CHICKS OUT THE SAN BERNADINO PARKING LOT AND TO SOME REAL CAR SHOW ACTION! WHAT SAY YEE INEEDAFREAK! THE FELLAS AWAIT YOUR ANSWER! :uh: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah! ineedafreak! Bring them hoes to tha show! :uh:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks alot mark, thats how to come and bring it.
some clubs should pay attention.
great offer, ill call you up if were available that day,
when exactly is it.


CASINO NIGHT NEXT MONTH WITH TOPLESS DEALERS! 
STAY POSTED FOR FURTHER INFO...


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

OK 
NOV. 9TH RIGHT. 
ILL GET AT YOU MARK, 
THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Sep 24 2008, 10:11 PM~11692825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freakytalezdotcom+Sep 25 2008, 06:51 AM~11694152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 25 2008, 05:28 PM~11700003
> *
> :uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 24 2008, 11:59 AM~11686050
> *Damn!!! Looks like there were only two topless(No nipple :uh: ) chicks there... Good thing I didn't go... I saved myself a trip to the I.E.
> *


 :uh: :0 :scrutinize: Come on INEEDAFREAK. U need ALOTOFFREAKS to rep up the hype of your promotion especially when northern cali. freaks is showin there lowrider crowd not in some driver way or in some casino. Don't dissapoint by not showin up at the TRAFFIC CAR SHOW! Show northern cali. INEEDAFREAK got more than [2] freaks! :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

[DON'T LET ME HAVE TO POST PICS OF HOW NORTHERN CALI. FREAKS REPRESENT AT THEIR LOWRIDER SHOWS!] ON THIS POST! :nicoderm: :yes: :werd: :worship: uffin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Sep 26 2008, 02:52 AM~11704042
> *:uh:  :0  :scrutinize: Come on INEEDAFREAK. U need ALOTOFFREAKS to rep up the hype of your promotion especially when northern cali. freaks is showin there lowrider crowd not in some driver way or in some casino. Don't dissapoint by not showin up at the TRAFFIC CAR SHOW! Show northern cali. INEEDAFREAK got more than [2] freaks not just sticker and body paint! :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> [DON'T LET ME HAVE TO POST PICS OF HOW NORTHERN CALI. FREAKS REPRESENT AT THEIR LOWRIDER SHOWS!] ON THIS POST!  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :werd:  :worship:  uffin:
> *


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> :uh:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok no more waiting! Here's some sample how the NORTHERN CHICKS SHOW REAL LOVE FOR THE LOWRIDERS ON THEIR SIDE!

Here's da flyer to the Pre-cursor to the Lo*Lystics Show.. One Luv to my folks. I'll be there.... Peace... 








[/quote]
*u know*



































[/quote]


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:worship:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
[/quote]
DSCF0364-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW+Sep 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11603439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

[/quote]


> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood+Sep 10 2006, 08:22 PM~6144814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

[/quote]


> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 10 2006, 09:04 PM~6145130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 10 2006, 11:24 PM~6146077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KING LOT BEHIND AN OLD TATTOO SHOP?!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

[/quote]


> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2006, 08:22 PM~6144814
> *
> *


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

[/quote]


> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2006, 08:22 PM~6144814
> *
> *


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11569594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO CHEAP BODY PAINT HERE! JUST FINE [email protected] NATURAL LOOKIN CHICKS PUTTIN LOVE FOR THE NORTH SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Aug 23 2008, 10:04 AM~11418452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> q vo mr. serio





>





























[/quote]


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+Aug 11 2008, 07:00 PM~11318109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

NORTHERN CAL. IMPALA CAR CLUB GETTIN LOVE FROM NORTH SIDE CHICK!


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 9 2008, 06:43 PM~11302707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

THAT'S HOW THEIR PUTTIN DOWN INEEDAFREAK! SO LET'S SEE WHAT INEEDAFREAK GOIN TO DO FOR THE LOWRIDERS AT TRAFFIC! IF THEY SHOW UP! :biggrin: 









[/quote]








[/quote]
Impalas Magazine model Vanessa with the new set up in Danny step side








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

partner, i dont know who youre trying to pump up...
ill hit up you mark once i check if were available.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0 oooweee!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freakytalezdotcom_@Sep 26 2008, 09:03 AM~11705577
> *partner, i dont know who youre trying to pump up...
> ill hit up you mark once i check if were available.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> THAT'S HOW THEIR PUTTIN DOWN INEEDAFREAK! SO LET'S SEE WHAT INEEDAFREAK GOIN TO DO FOR THE LOWRIDERS AT TRAFFIC! IF THEY SHOW UP! :biggrin:











[/quote]
Impalas Magazine model Vanessa with the new set up in Danny step side








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> partner, i dont know who youre trying to pump up...
> ill hit up you mark once i check if were available.


:angry: GO AHEAD INEEDAFREAK! SHO EM INEEDAFREAK AIN'T WEAK! SHOW THIS FOOL SO. CAL AIN'T DRY IN THE LOW LOW SHOWS & CRUISE SCENE! INEEDAFREAK WILL SHOW UP! I BELIEVE IN YOU INEEDAFREAK! I BELIEVE! :biggrin: 

OH IF U GUY'S NEED TO WARM UP YOUR GIRLS BEFORE THE CAR SHOW BRINGEM ON DOWN TO THE CRUISE HERE!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

CLICK THE LINK TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430774&st=0
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

bikini car wash


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

FROM STREETLOW SHOW TRAFFIC SO CAL


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE PICS!  :yes: :nicoderm: HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF GIRLS AT THE SHOW!  :werd:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 27 2008, 03:31 PM~11715296
> *NICE PICS!   :yes:  :nicoderm:  HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF GIRLS AT THE SHOW!   :werd:
> *


NOT I IF THESE INEEDAFREAK HOES (strippers) KEEP POSIN IN A DIRT DRIVEWAY PARKING LOT STICKERED UP & BODY PAINTED UP SWANGIN ON POLES! :uh: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Sep 27 2008, 08:30 PM~11716804
> *NOT I IF THESE INEEDAFREAK HOES (strippers) KEEP POSIN IN A DIRT DRIVEWAY PARKING LOT STICKERED UP & BODY PAINTED UP SWANGIN ON POLES!  :uh:   :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 DOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Sep 26 2008, 09:53 PM~11711946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Sep 27 2008, 08:30 PM~11716804
> *NOT I IF THESE INEEDAFREAK HOES (strippers) KEEP POSIN IN A DIRT DRIVEWAY PARKING LOT STICKERED UP & BODY PAINTED UP SWANGIN ON POLES!  :uh:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 hno: :wow:  :tears:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: BADD ASS FLICS!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Sep 27 2008, 07:30 PM~11716804
> *NOT I IF THESE INEEDAFREAK HOES (strippers) KEEP POSIN IN A DIRT DRIVEWAY PARKING LOT STICKERED UP & BODY PAINTED UP SWANGIN ON POLES!  :uh:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Topless car wash my ass!!! Hoes running around with taped up titties... :nosad: ...Not good!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> :biggrin:


:biggrin: Topless car wash my ass!!! Hoes running around with taped up titties... :nosad: ...Not good!!! :thumbsdown:
[/quote]
THAT'S WORD! :uh: IT SEEMS INEEDAFREAK.COM HAS BEEN REAL QUIET LATELY TRYING TO LET THIS POST DIE IN HOPE TO REPOST ANOTHER FAKE TOPLESS CAR WASH. (STICKERS AND CHEAP CRAPPY BODY ART INCLUDED). BUT DON'T DISPARE MY LOWRIDER BOTHERS! ON PAGE 15 OF THE TRAFIC CAR SHOW POST TWO TONZ RESPONDED AND MAYBE ABLE TO MAKE THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW! AND PLEASE INEEDAFREAK DON'T RUIN TWOTONZ PHOTO ART WORK BY PLACIN THEM CHEAP INEEDAFREAK STICKER ON HIS PHOTOS. WE JUST WANT TO C CARS AND HOES! :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: ( uffin: that's rite dam it!)


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Please let this go. He said he would contact me if he could make it. :nono: :nono:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG? :yes:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Sep 27 2008, 07:30 PM~11716804
> *NOT I IF THESE INEEDAFREAK HOES (strippers) KEEP POSIN IN A DIRT DRIVEWAY PARKING LOT STICKERED UP & BODY PAINTED UP SWANGIN ON POLES!  :uh:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 30 2008, 10:41 AM~11738795
> *:biggrin: Topless car wash my ass!!! Hoes running around with taped up titties... :nosad: ...Not good!!! :thumbsdown:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Oct 1 2008, 10:26 PM~11756637
> *THAT'S WORD! :uh: IT SEEMS INEEDAFREAK.COM HAS BEEN REAL QUIET LATELY TRYING TO LET THIS POST DIE IN HOPE TO REPOST ANOTHER FAKE TOPLESS CAR WASH. (STICKERS AND CHEAP CRAPPY BODY ART INCLUDED). BUT DON'T DISPARE MY LOWRIDER BOTHERS! ON PAGE 15 OF THE TRAFIC CAR SHOW POST TWO TONZ RESPONDED AND MAYBE ABLE TO MAKE THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW! AND PLEASE INEEDAFREAK DON'T RUIN TWOTONZ PHOTO ART WORK BY PLACIN THEM CHEAP INEEDAFREAK STICKER ON HIS PHOTOS. WE JUST WANT TO C CARS AND HOES!  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yes: ( uffin: that's rite dam it!)
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> :biggrin: Topless car wash my ass!!! Hoes running around with taped up titties... :nosad: ...Not good!!! :thumbsdown:



THAT'S WORD! :uh: IT SEEMS INEEDAFREAK.COM HAS BEEN REAL QUIET LATELY TRYING TO LET THIS POST DIE IN HOPE TO REPOST ANOTHER FAKE TOPLESS CAR WASH. (STICKERS AND CHEAP CRAPPY BODY ART INCLUDED). BUT DON'T DISPARE MY LOWRIDER BOTHERS! ON PAGE 15 OF THE TRAFIC CAR SHOW POST TWO TONZ RESPONDED AND MAYBE ABLE TO MAKE THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW! AND PLEASE INEEDAFREAK DON'T RUIN TWOTONZ PHOTO ART WORK BY PLACING THEM CHEAP INEEDAFREAK STICKER ON HIS PHOTOS. WE JUST WANT TO C CARS AND HOES! :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: ( uffin: that's rite dam it!)
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD NEWS! IT'S OFFICIAL! {TWO TONZ} IS COMIN TO TOWN ALL THE WAY FROM THE (209) TO THE TRAFFIC 3rd. ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN UPLAND! AND HE'S BRINGING SOME NEW MODELS TO GET DOWN! GET THE RIDES READY FELLAS! :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE LADIES WILL ALSO BE IN ATTEDANCE! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: 



> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2008, 10:29 PM~11765395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

whats up fellas. Yeah i have the date marked on my calendar and I have atleast one girl ready to go with me to the show. She is one of the most beautiful girls i have ever seen in my life (and thats not an exaggeration). She has never been to a lowrider show so come out and show her some love (not that kind...cochinos)

There is one more thing i would like to add. I really appreciate the love im getting from you SoCal fellas but im also very disappointed on how hard you guys are coming down on the INeedAFreak guys....especially the part were a few of you guys are using my name to put them homies down. I dont think or carry myself like im a greater than anybody else. Everything i try doing in this Lowrider Lifestyle that we all live is to keep it all positive. Im sure nobody had any bad intentions just bad exectutions on their approch to the situation. So let keep it all positive and let them homie keep doing their thing (im sure you will get a better reaction from them if you guys approch them in a more positive manner).

So lets have a good and positive show and dont forget to stop by my booth (*cough* and buy a shirt or poster *cough*) and say whats up to me, since this is only my second show down their and i hardly know any of you homies in SoCal

Twotonz


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

>


[/quote]

I THIK I FOUND MY FUTURE WIVES GOD DAM THEY LOOK YUMMY :worship: :worship: :tongue:   :tongue:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 18 2008, 11:59 PM~11641921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH AND YES MY OTHER LADY LOVES TO BE PAINTED ON


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I THINK I FOUND MY FUTURE WIVES GOD DAM THEY LOOK YUMMY :worship: :worship: :tongue:   :tongue:
[/quote]

*I'm loving the one with the white top!!!* *More pix???*
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2008, 01:35 PM~11770428
> *whats up fellas.  Yeah i have the date marked on my calendar and I have atleast one girl ready to go with me to the show.  She is one of the most beautiful girls i have ever seen in my life (and thats not an exaggeration).  She has never been to a lowrider show so come out and show her some love (not that kind...cochinos)
> 
> There is one more thing i would like to add.  I really appreciate the love im getting from you SoCal fellas but im also very disappointed on how hard you guys are coming down on the INeedAFreak guys....especially the part were a few of you guys are using my name to put them homies down.  I dont think or carry myself like im a greater than anybody else.  Everything i try doing in this Lowrider Lifestyle that we all live is to keep it all positive.  Im sure nobody had any bad intentions just bad exectutions on their approch to the situation.  So let keep it all positive and let them homie keep doing their thing (im sure you will get a better reaction from them if you guys approch them in a more positive manner).
> ...


TWO TONZ HAS SPOKEN! :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR TWOTONZ CALENDAR AT THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW! :thumbsup: Here is a preview of some of the shoots for my calendar



































[/quote]
GET READY!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AND THESE LUVLY ADDITIONS! :ugh: :thumbsup: uffin: 


> These are the cuties I told you guys about from Mariscos Ensenada. They will be at our show selling mariscos


CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

:uh:  :thumbsup: uffin: 

So what about ineedafreak are they comin?!  :dunno: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be in line all day buying mariscos if their serving it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Oct 5 2008, 06:58 PM~11785250
> *I'll be in line all day buying mariscos if their serving it
> *


ME 2! AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS! :biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHOMAN_@Oct 5 2008, 04:43 PM~11784276
> *:uh:    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> So what about  ineedafreak  are they comin?!    :dunno:  :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


COME ON BUDDY THEY ARE TO BUSY MAKING STICKERS WHILE (stripper) I MEAN MODELS ARE SWINGIN ON POLES! BUT U CAN MEET THEM AT THE NEXT FAKE TOPLESS CAR WASH BEHIND A TATTOO SHACK OR DOING PHOTO POSES ON A DIRT PARKING LOT IN SAN DIRTYDINO! :rofl: :roflmao: :biggrin: OH INSTEAD OF THA NAME (INEEDAFREAK) THEY SHOULD BE CALLED (INEEDASTICKER)! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Oct 6 2008, 01:35 AM~11789417
> *COME ON BUDDY THEY ARE TO BUSY MAKING STICKERS WHILE (stripper) I MEAN MODELS ARE SWINGIN ON POLES! BUT U CAN MEET THEM AT THE NEXT FAKE TOPLESS CAR WASH BEHIND A TATTOO SHACK OR DOING PHOTO POSES ON A DIRT PARKING LOT IN SAN DIRTYDINO!  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: OH INSTEAD OF THA NAME (INEEDAFREAK) THEY SHOULD BE CALLED (INEEDASTICKER)! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

*snore*

first off, it never once crossed our minds, the intention of attending the traffic show til they personally invited. we still have the date set mark, just am awaiting a deposit of a music video shoot same day.

thanks twotonz, always cool seeing other photogs, and media especially some that go out of their way, something some certain cheerleaders will never comprehend.


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THE TOP FOR THE LADIES!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 7 2008, 09:49 AM~11800892
> *2 THE TOP FOR THE LADIES!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDERMAGAZINE LINK TO SHOW!  

CLICK HERE! :0  
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/lrm...show/index.html
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP 4 THA LADIES! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :worship: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 8 2008, 06:47 PM~11816089
> *2 THA TOP 4 THA LADIES! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  uffin:
> *


STILL TTT! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 2 THA TOP!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:
> ...






















[/quote]
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  


> 11834182
> 
> 
> > </div><div class='quotemain'>
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOST ANGELS C.C.
AND NOW {SWIFT C.C.}! 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 TT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
AND NOW SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
AND NOW KING of KINGS C.C.! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

This is for a good cause, try to make it out if can.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 25 2008, 04:09 AM~11969315
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THE TOP AGAIN!


----------

